# What tadpoles are these?



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

found them... need help to find out wat tadpoles are these.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Where did you find them?


----------



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

joshsfrogs said:


> Where did you find them?


found them in a pond at a garden. am in singapore


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Post the pics here:

Field Herp Forum

Not only will you get a 100% accurate ID within hours....you will get all manner of questions about them answered.

That forum has an awesome mix of the most serious of hobbyists as well as academics.


----------



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

they look something like this... but fins are transparent/ clear.


----------



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm sure these pics are clearer...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok....trying to at least narrow it down...

How about?:

_Microhyla butleri_
English: *Painted Chorus Frog*
Description: The tadpole is unmistakable with it's *reddish fins and round transparent body*.
Diet: Tadpole feeds on plankton.
Diagnostic: It looks like a minature Banded Bullfrog. Tadpole is unmistakable with it's transparent balloon vacuum cleaner body and reddish fins ending in a whip-like tail tip.Habitat: Disturbed forest, agricultural land, *gardens*. Tadpoles station themselves in mid-water in pools of permanent water.
Range: Found at East Coast reclaimed land (2001), Nee Soon Pipeline (2000).
Status: Common.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

or....


_Microhyla heymonsi_
English: *Dark-sided Chorus Frog*
Description: Tadpoles look like Whitespots at first glance.
Behaviour: Tadpoles *graze the surface of the water* for small particles of food.
Diagnosis: Small frog with black sides.
Habitat: Disturbed forest, agricultural land, *gardens*. Tadpoles stationary at the top or upper-half of water in very shallow pools.
Status: Common.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

in the first pics, they kinda looked like fish fry, but the second one was a little clearer.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cool frogs. Try to breed them when they're older  Those abnormal frogs like glass frogs are always cool to have in the hobby.


----------



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> or....
> 
> 
> _Microhyla heymonsi_
> ...


2 of the tadpoles have metamorphised to a frog.. and they resemble Dark-sided chorus frogs... they are so tiny.. about 8mm or less. what can i feed them with?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I would try springtails initally.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## raytan12 (Mar 6, 2009)

what are springtails? not sure how am i able to get them in singapore.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

springtails are tiny arthropods that live in the soil and feed on decaing plant matter and fungi. they are widespread with many different species and im sure you can find them anywhere theres plants.


----------

